# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  Piranhabox V1.27 Updated Released SPD Android ROOT, Gmail/Wipe/Unlock,Coolsand &more

## mohamed73

Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺   *What's New*  *Piranha box:1.27*  *+* *Added Support*  *+* *Adroid for Readinfo\Unlock\Repair IMEI*  *+* *Android TAB \Wipe\Reset Gmail,etc*  *+* * Mobile Pinout tool updates for SPD*  *+* *SPD Fix 6610 bug*  *+* *SPD add new flash models support*  *+* *SPD modify and upgrade read password*  *+* *SPD Repair IMEI updates for read/write IMEI*  *+* *SDP add android a key Root (supported by some mobile phone models)*  *+* *Coolsand Unlock/File Unlock updates password find*  *+* *Coolsand add new flash models support*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Piranhabox Team☺

----------

